# Took the nephew for a ride



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

And of course he loves it.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

They sure are sweet and enjoyable at that age, to bad they grow up lol


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

Looks like he is having alot of fun!!!!!!!!!

I think he wants to drive tho


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

browland said:


> They sure are sweet and enjoyable at that age, to bad they grow up lol


 
then they become you !!!!!:nutkick:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> then they become you !!!!!:nutkick:


Ha ha ha smarty 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha. He's a mess already. Apparently Last weekend when he stayed at my parents he woke up @ 530. My dad was standing in their kiTchen & he turns around & Wesley had gone in their room, got the 4wheeler key off his nightstand, walked into the kitchen and was standing at the door pointing & saying "Bmmm Bmmm".


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Haha. He's a mess already. Apparently Last weekend when he stayed at my parents he woke up @ 530. My dad was standing in their kiTchen & he turns around & Wesley had gone in their room, got the 4wheeler key off his nightstand, walked into the kitchen and was standing at the door pointing & saying "Bmmm Bmmm".


Now thats funny...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Haha. He's a mess already. Apparently Last weekend when he stayed at my parents he woke up @ 530. My dad was standing in their kiTchen & he turns around & Wesley had gone in their room, got the 4wheeler key off his nightstand, walked into the kitchen and was standing at the door pointing & saying "Bmmm Bmmm".


That's what I keep saying. Once you go for a ride, that's it, you're hooked.

BTW - your nephew's a little cutie.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Im just wondering when p is going to have a couple of his own....:what:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Um negative ghost rider. Not for a while anyway. And probably not more than 1. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Um negative ghost rider. Not for a while anyway. And probably not more than 1.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


^^^^^. Smart man 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want a bass boat. Lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kids are amazing. I only have 1 but both my god kids are like my kids to. So I'm always on the roll. And they all love to ride. Eaither the bikes or the mud trucks 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

2's a good number. They have someone to play with/pick on/blame. My two are pretty much joined at the hip despite a 3.5 year difference. 

If you train them right P, you can make the bass boat a family thing 
My sons are my quadding, camping, shooting, car show, etc, etc, etc, buddies.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah but I can't afford a kid and a boat, gotta get one and pay it off before the other! lol and kids are a lifetime investment. Well, at least a 20+ year one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mulching leaves w/ unlce jon. My beard is a little thicker in this pic compared to the first one lol...

I dont think he likes riding the mower as much as he does the 4wheeler or buggy though lol.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Little dude has a pretty cool name. :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Yep.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

you are now officially the coolest uncle in his eyes


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I rode my nephew around on the dirtbike a couple weeks ago and he loves it. the neighbor's kids also loves it. No kids for me either!


----------

